# Getting started with an ART usb Dual pre



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi.

I have just picked up a used ART usb Dual pre, so I now need some advice on getting started.

Having read numerous posts I still am a little unsure what cables I need.

1. To calibrate the ART SC, this is the line out to line in using an TRS to TRS cable?

2. From the ART to my ECM8000 Mic I use an male RCA to female RCA? '20ft'

3 From the ARC to my PC USB.

That's it, no more cables required???

I should be OK setting the ART ready for calibration, having spent a day understanding what effected what when I was running REW on my PC, but if anyone has any advice an wants to chip in I am all ears :T

Thanks.

Will


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Answers to your questions and some suggested readings to help you along the way....

1. To calibrate the ART SC, this is the line out to line in using an TRS to TRS cable?
Use a XLR Male to 1/4inch TRS Male for this such as http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024402&p_id=4759&seq=1&format=2 

2. From the ART to my ECM8000 Mic I use an male RCA to female RCA? '20ft'
I use a XLR Male to XLR Female cable for this connection. You can find this cable on monoprice too. 

3 From the ARC to my PC USB.
Yes

That's it, no more cables required???
How are you planning on playing the test tones over your system? :coocoo: I use the headphone output on the Art Dual to a stero rca cable and connect that to my AVR to be able to play the test tone. 

I would highly recommend searching USB Art Dual on the forum. There are many post about it....it will definitely take a little time to get it all working right. I replied on another post with a few links that helped me out a good deal. Check them out, they will help you in the process as they have helped me.

http://polaraudio.blogspot.com/2012/01/calibration.html

http://www.hifizine.com/2011/06/bass-integration-guide-part-1/

http://redspade-audio.blogspot.com/2011/05/quickstart-guide-to-bass-measurements.html


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

That's brilliant, many thanks for that.....

My ART USB was delivered yesterday. Seems very well built, it's a great headphone amp if nothing else. 

I had considered making some cables up having all the bits, but the price of these cables it's hardly worth the effort, so I now have an XLR - 1/4" jack on order


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Diskohouse said:


> That's it, no more cables required???
> How are you planning on playing the test tones over your system? :coocoo: I use the headphone output on the Art Dual to a stero rca cable and connect that to my AVR to be able to play the test tone.



Ah sorry, I forgot to reply to this part...

I will more than likely do the same Diskohouse. I already use/used this type of connection off my PC's SC. :T


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Wull,

I'm happy to be able to assist you. Can I ask what makes you a bronze supporter?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

It's was to make me feel better about myself before hassling John 'REW'. He hopefully will be adding the EQ filters for the ADA suite in the next version. Once delivered I will move up to silver :bigsmile:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/payments.php


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Diskohouse.


Can you tell me how you have your ART usb set up for calibration file? I seem to be showing a lot of interference.

On the Back are 2 knobs: 

1. 'mix' preamp - Computer.
2. Level

Then on the front, left gain, right gain.

How do you have these set. And do you use your laptop/PC volume adjustment at all?

Attached file:

ART set to:

Mix preamp - full
Level - 10 oclock

Left gain - 0


PC set to:

Volume - max
Recoding device - 25


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Wull,

To answer your questions....

1. 'mix' preamp - Computer. I have it turned to computer, otherwise the you will not hear the test tone thru your speakers.
2. Level I set it about 1/2 way, but you will have to adjust this as you calibrate your soundcard. You will most likely have to increase the level during calibration.

Then on the front, left gain, right gain.

How do you have these set. And do you use your laptop/PC volume adjustment at all? I make sure my laptop volume is turned all the way up.

You will need to adjust the gain in the front during calibrate so the levels are the same. Also, when you are doing the loop-back....make sure you connect the cables correctly......ie: left side gets connected to left side. The reason I am mention this is because the writing on the Art Dual is hard to read and I got tricked up on it once.

I hope it helps....if you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Great help, thanks.

Right I think I am getting there with the SC calibration.

In my PC's 'Recording devices', I have the level set to 2, and in Advanced set to 2 channel, 16bit, 44100 Hz.

The PC's volume mixer is set to full.


The ART mix set to computer, the level is now just over half way.

Attached is my latest ART usb Cal file:

This is also worth a read.... http://artproaudio.com/support/faqs#windows7


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

File


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I have not made any changes to my "PC Recording Device".....


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not expert....but your sound card calibration file looks good to me. Now it's time to measure your rooms response. :hsd:


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Diskohouse said:


> I have not made any changes to my "PC Recording Device".....


So far I have found if I don't there is too much interference. The lower the recording device was set the better. This is the same on my PC and laptop?


I wander if this was the reason for this: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/53666-art-usb-dual-pre-calibration-issue.html

Still waiting for my ECM Mic to land, still, gives me plenty of time to get this right first.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Diskohouse said:


> I'm not expert....but your sound card calibration file looks good to me. Now it's time to measure your rooms response. :hsd:


Thanks Diskohouse.

I did managed to get a slightly better S/C Cal from my PC. But the ART looks like it will be easier to use and quicker to set up in the end, and is portable.

Yep, look forward to some sweeps... :T


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I have not experienced that myself. I will have to post my graphs once I have sometime. I ended up make some acoustic panels and want to put together a document on my work and post it here for all to read...


----------



## Cali (Feb 24, 2011)

You do not absolutely need to have this 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10244&cs_id=1024402&p_id=4759&seq=1&format=2 

The ART has 1/4" input on the front. You can run 1/4" loopback cable


----------

